# Positvie vibes Please :-)



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have just put my pup into the vets to get spayed. Now our vets here seem a bit on the butchery side of things as they still do a slice and dice op not a laproscopic op.

So if I could get some positive vibes from everyone it would be great as I will be sitting here like a nervous wreck for most of the day :-(


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Good vibes coming your way, you will have your pup back before you know it. :smile:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Keeping you in my thoughts. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I will keep you and your girl in my thoughts. I had Lola spayed in November and I was anxious the day of her surgery and for days afterward. After losing 2 dogs in June I am stilll traumatized and expecting that my dogs will die suddenly too. By the way the 2 in June were in no way spay related! I have never had any issues with spaying/neutering any of my cats or dogs. It really is a safe procedure.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yes, I remember that well. The day Mollie got speyed, I couldn't eat or drink. Had to get a grip on myself and think of all the animal shelter dog/cats that get spayed by the thousands and are absolutely fine, so why wouldn't Mollie be? And she was (of course). But I totally understand, there is always the tiny element of doubt. Good luck, it wont' be long till she's back home and not long till she's running round like normal again!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Positive vibes coming your way! I probably had a dog spayed a couple of times but I don't really remember it. I guess I was just ignorant of the risks - in and out.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sending lots of good vibes your way!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations (with lyrics) - YouTube

For you little girl  and something to cheer you up!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Pawsitive vibes coming your way!!!

I was a nervous wreck with Daisy too. When I went to pick her up she was all groggy, she didn't want any snuggles, she kept whimpering, she wouldn't eat or drink anything, she vomitted a few times, I even called the vet I was so worried. The next day she wakes up like nothing ever happened, totally ready to run and play like normal, and of course you can't let her. Crazy!!!! It was like "I was sooooo worried, for what?!" Honestly, I hardly slept. Silly Mommy.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Positive thoughts headed your way! Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Best of luck to your pup, and you. She'll be back in your arms before you know it!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

We picked her up last night and she was very groggy just plodding along. Got her home and she slept all evening, refused food and water got her out to toilet and a short walk then home to bed. This morning she was a bit brighter but far from her usual self, she did eat and we went for the worlds shortest walk as she just wanted to go back to the house :-(.

I will see how she is doing at lunch when I check on little pup.

I have to say though that I am not overly impressed with the stitching on the incision points. I will post pictures to see what you guys think of it. But there are a lot of times that I wish they would have let me do the treatment!! (they would not even let me watch.)

We go back tomorrow for the initial check up so I guess I will find out how everything went.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad that she is back home. I know you feel better now. Back when Lucky was spayed (gosh...like 11 years ago) I can still remember her being very sleepy for a few days after. She slept a lot....which is a good thing, helps the body begin to heal itself.

Keep us posted. :smile:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola was back to normal the very next day! Her appetite never was less and she only slept more the day I brought her home. I had a terrible time keeping her quiet and calm for the week. Her incision looked good but when I had Heidi spayed many years ago her's was awful looking. It looked like they had just overlapped the flaps of skin and put a few big stitches in to hold them together. They healed fine though with no major scarring so maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that she is back home with you.
Hopefully she will recover from the surgery soon.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am glad to hear she is home and starting to feel better.


----------

